# 2010 Mid-Term Election Predictions



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are my humble predictions for this year's election:

MA Governor's Race:

*Deval Patrick - 41%*
Charlie Baker - 36%
Tim Cahill - 11%

A lot of wild cards; I reserve the right to revise this if Cahill drops out. If he does, it's a whole new ball game. If not, I think Cahill will just become more irrelevent as the race goes on, but will still screw Baker in the end.

MA 10th Congressional:

_Republican Primary_
*Jeff Perry*
Joe Malone
Ray Kasperowicz
Bob Hayden

_Democratic Primary_
*Bill Keating*
Bob O'Leary

_General:_
*Jeff Perry* - 51%
Bill Keating - 47%

I have no idea what the %'s will be in the primaries; I would have thought two weeks ago that Perry would smoke Malone--he'll still win but that strip search and bogus degree stuff has hurt him, and Keating will hammer Perry in the general. I say he squeaks it out in the end just b/c this is such a GOP year and Perry has a great ground game.

Secretary: 
Non-race. Galvin easily wins re-election.

Treasurer:
Steve Murphy beats Steve Grossman in the Democratic Primary and faces Republican Karyn Polito in the general. Then it anyone's race.

Auditor:
_Democratic Primary_
*Guy Glodis*
Suzanne Bump 
Mike Lake

_Republican Primary_
*Mary Connaughton*
Kamal Jain

_General_
*Guy Glodis*
Mary Connaughton

I say percentages for this will be largely down party lines with independents breaking for Glodis.

Oh, and one last word:* PAY ATTENTION TO WHO IS RUNNING FOR GOVERNOR'S COUNCIL!!!!!!!!* It seems like an insignificant office, but these people confirm your judges just like the Senate does on the Federal level. If you complain about shitty judicial decisions but can't name who your governor's councillor is off the top of your head, shame on you.

Massachusetts Governor's Council - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you live in Metrowest & northern Bristol County, you have a good Deomcratic Primary race there that I might consider voting in if I lived there--a former MSP detective is trying to oust a corrupt councillor in Kelly Timilty.

By and large no one knows who these people are or the power they have. Sorry if I sound preachy, but it's damn important. How important? There's a possibility who ever is elected to the Governor's Council this year will be confirming the new Chief Justice of the SJC after Margaret Marshall's retirement in October.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> If you live in Metrowest & northern Bristol County, you have a good Deomcratic Primary race there that I might consider voting in if I lived there--a former MSP detective is trying to oust a corrupt councillor in Kelly Timilty.


I'd rather not give up the opportunity to write-in Jim McKenna for AG....


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Big.G said:


> I'd rather not give up the opportunity to write-in Jim McKenna for AG....


Hey you can always vote against her in the general.


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

Unfortunately I agree that Patrick will win with 41% due to the three way race. Perhaps Cahill will do the right thing and bow out, especially if his poll numbers decrease to the single digits.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Patrick will probably hold the metro areas and that might be enough to get him re-elected 

wish Baker was more visible through out the state. he really needs more air time and people on the ground to make a decent run

met Joe Malone at Marshfield Fair and like the guy.

he does have the Fox 25 morning exposure and sometimes that's all it takes.

let's hope people stay heated enough when the elections come around. with more people getting laid off that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like I wrongly picked Glodis and Murphy...I don't feel so bad...VB from Fox 25 made the exact same calls the day of the primary.

And while I expected Perry to beat Malone, I didn't expect Perry to steamroll over him. Holy F....meanwhile Keating only won by about 800 votes...this race is gonna get crazy. There's gonna be some huge national money sent Perry's way. If you live in MA-10, expect your phone to be ringing off the hook from mid October all the way to election day.


----------

